# Crispy Shredded Beef With Chilli



## Tim the Tank

A few years ago my local chinese takeaway produced the greatest dish I have ever had the pleasure in sampling. On the menu it was called 'Crispy shredded beef with chilli'. It consisted of strips of beef which were probably about 80mm x 15mm x 10mm. They were coated in a very sticky chilli sauce and also had simiar sized slices of carrot. The beef seemed like it had been very lightly floured but it could in no way be described as a batter. Sadly, the takeaway owners moved before I could ask for a recipe and the new owners do not have the same dish on the menu. It has the same name but is totally different. Their dish consists of very thin strips which are deep fried in batter (to the extent that you cannot actually taste the beef, it is just a battered mess).

Does anyone have a recipe for this dish? I need it back in my life!


----------



## QSis

Do either of these look like the right recipe, Tim?  The second is much more involved, but looks "stickier".

Lee

Crispy Shredded Beef

Ingredients:

4 eggs 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
4 oz. corn starch 
1 lb. topside of beef, cut into matchstick strips 
2 cups vegetable oil 
3 medium carrots, scraped and cut into matchstick strips 
2 spring onions, cut into 1 inch sections 
2 dry red chilies, shredded 
3 garlic cloves, crushed 
6 teaspoons sugar 
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
4 tablespoons wine vinegar 

Procedure

Mix together the eggs, salt and corn starch and toss the beef in 
this until well coated. Heat the oil in a wok to 350F,or 
until a cube of bread browns in 30 seconds, and stir-fry the beef 
for 1 1/2 minutes or until crispy. remove and drain on paper towels. 

Reheat the oil and deep-fry the carrots for 1 1/2 minutes. 
Remove and drain on paper towels. 

Pour off most of the oil, leaving about 1 1/2 tablespoons in the 
bottom of the wok. Reheat, then add the spring onions, chilies and 
garlic. Stir-fry together for about 30 seconds over the heat then 
add the sugar, soy sauce and vinegar. Return the meat and carrots 
to the sauce. Toss over the heat and serve.

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Szechuan Hot-Fried Crispy Shredded Beef with Carrots*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Source: _Beef for All Seasons_[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Serves 4[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]Szechuan is the largest province of China, and its cuisine has a reputation for spiciness and bold, pungent flavors. The food in this landlocked, western region through which the headwaters of the Yangtze River flow is not for wimps! Beef is more common here than in other parts of the country, and it is typically "dry-fried," as in this recipe with little liquid added.[/SIZE][/FONT]






 [FONT=arial, helvetica]*RECIPE INGREDIENTS
*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]For Rice:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1 cup rice[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]2 1/2 cups water[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]For Stir-Fry:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]2 eggs, beaten[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1 pound tip sirloin, cut into thin strips 1 inch long and 1/8 inch thick[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]4 tablespoons sherry[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]2 tablespoons cornstarch[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1/4 teaspoon salt[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]2 tablespoons toasted sesame oil[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]2 tablespoons peanut oil[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]2 garlic cloves, minced[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]2 tablespoons minced ginger[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1 tablespoon black bean paste[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1/2 tablespoon soy sauce[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1 teaspoon hot chili sauce[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1 tablespoon hoisin sauce[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1 tablespoon sugar[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]3 carrots, julienned[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1 small red bell pepper, seeded and julienned[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1/4 cup sliced scallions[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]1/4 teaspoon freshly ground Szechuan pepper (optional)[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica]*RECIPE METHOD

*[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]TO PREPARE RICE: Place the rice, water, and a pinch of salt in a saucepan with a tight-fitting lid. Bring to a boil, and turn down the heat to a simmer. Stir once and cook, covered, for 15 to 20 minutes or until the rice has absorbed all the liquid. Remove from the heat and let stand for 5 minutes. Fluff with a fork before serving.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]TO PREPARE BEEF: Place the eggs in a shallow bowl, add the beef, and coat thoroughly. Add 1 tablespoon of the sherry, the cornstarch, and the salt, and mix the ingredients so the beef is well coated. Heat the sesame oil and peanut oil in a wok over high heat. When just smoking, add the beef and 1 tablespoon more of the sherry and stir-fry over high heat for about 3 minutes, until the beef is browned and no longer sticks together. Turn down the heat tot medium and continue to stir-fry for 2 minutes longer.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]Add the garlic, ginger, bean paste, soy sauce, hot chile sauce, hoisin sauce, sugar, and the remaining 2 tablespoons of sherry, and stir-fry for 1 minute. Increase the heat to high again and add the carrots, bell pepper, and celery. Stir-fry for 2 minutes. Add the scallions and pepper, stir together well, and serve over the rice.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]WINE RECOMMENDATION: A very full-bodied, rich wine is needed here, such as Hungarian Egri Bikaver (Bull's Blood), Chilean Cabernet, or Italian Barbera. A hearty California Zinfandel will also match successfully.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]HELPFUL TIPS: Ideally, the beef, carrots, and celery should be julienned into strips about the size of matchsticks. For best results, freeze the beef for 30 minutes before cutting it. The beef and egg mixture may seem a little "clumpy", when you begin cooking it, but it will soon separate and "dry-fry."[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]Recipe reprinted by permission of Harper Collins. All rights reserved.[/SIZE][/FONT].[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Tim the Tank

Ah, it looks like you may have hit the jackpot with that second one! I will give them both a try asap and see how they go...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## buckytom

well?      

how'd it come out?


----------



## quicksilver

I have had simular to this also.
Love it. But I save it for eating out. I just know it wouldn't taste the same without that atmosphere.
Good luck withthe recipe.
Let us know how you make out.

​


----------

